# Do you have one or two eyes open when you shoot?



## spacedoggy

I've looked for a discussion on this topic and couldn't find one or remember one.


----------



## hideit

*eyes*

now that i have a laser sight
two eyes
lasers are a lot coooler that i had ever imagined


----------



## tony pasley

Pistols I shoot with both eyes open, rifles I use right eye, shotgun I use both eyes open. Anything larger I close both eyes and duck.


----------



## TOF

I shot a skunk once so chose smells. :nutkick:

Actualy I shoot with one, two eyes or no sights depending on circumstances.

Pistol:
If close point and squeze gun can be well below line of vision.
A bit further use both eyes.
If way out there close the left and pray.

Shotgun:
Both for birds same as pistol if used for PD.

Rifle:
I'm an old fart and use scopes so can use one or both eyes depending on mood. My scope fogged up one time so I peaked over the top to pop a running Mulie Buck at around 60 paces. Iv'e been shooting that particular .308 since 1961 so really don't need sights. One elk got so close all I could see in the scope was his nostrils. I dropped what I thought was 5 inches and squeezed. He now hangs on a wall.

:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard

Self defense? Laser, two eyes.

Double-taps, short range <20ft? Combat sights, two eyes.

Squeezing, breathing, releasing the bullet to one ragged hole? One eye.

Using the force? Eyes closed, like Luke with a light-saber... I use this method to deflect incoming rounds... like the movies.

Jeff


----------



## Todd

I close my eyes, pull the trigger, and hope to hit the target. Isn't that what you're supposed to do?


----------



## tony pasley

Todd said:


> I close my eyes, pull the trigger, and hope to hit the target. Isn't that what you're supposed to do?


Yea but you are to shoot behind you that way.


----------



## jfdavis58

Picked both eyes, but only because there wasn't a choice for all three (eyes).


----------



## Benzbuilder

I chose both. Because, I use both when I shoot my bullseye gun with a red dot. If I am shooting a pistol with iron sights, I use one (left).


----------



## Mike Barham

Two eyes with every gun. With a handgun, it helps me keep situational awareness and keep from stumbling when moving. With shotguns, it's necessary for me to properly spot and lead targets. I mainly shoot scout-type rifles with forward-mounted scopes of low power, and both eyes open is the correct way to use those scopes. It also obviously works fine with the non-magnifying Aimpoint that the Army issued me, as well, since these sights are designed for use with both eyes open.

Dimming one eye works for the strongly cross-dominant, but if you can shoot with both eyes open, you should. It allows you to see better, fight better, and sharply reduces shooter fatigue.


----------



## spacedoggy

Mike Barham said:


> Two eyes with every gun. With a handgun, it helps me keep situational awareness and keep from stumbling when moving. With shotguns, it's necessary for me to properly spot and lead targets. I mainly shoot scout-type rifles with forward-mounted scopes of low power, and both eyes open is the correct way to use those scopes. It also obviously works fine with the non-magnifying Aimpoint that the Army issued me, as well, since these sights are designed for use with both eyes open.
> 
> Dimming one eye works for the strongly cross-dominant, but if you can shoot with both eyes open, you should. It allows you to see better, fight better, and sharply reduces shooter fatigue.


What do they teach in the Army for shooting pistols?? It's been over 30 yrs and don't remember much on how I was trained with the 45 acp. I hope it's two.


----------



## Mike Barham

spacedoggy said:


> What do they teach in the Army for shooting pistols?? It's been over 30 yrs and don't remember much on how I was trained with the 45 acp. I hope it's two.


The Army teaches pistol shooting? Really? :mrgreen:

Seriously, pistol instruction is perfunctory at best, and is mainly concerned with not shooting yourself or your buddy, rather than proper shooting technique. I don't recall ever being told anything as "advanced" as eye technique on an Army pistol range. Hell, I once watched a senior NCO fail the pistol qual seven times in a row and none of the "instructors" even asked if he needed help.

They do drill into your head the need to shoot with both eyes with the Aimpoint, but that's about it.


----------



## spacedoggy

Mike Barham said:


> The Army teaches pistol shooting? Really? :mrgreen:
> 
> Seriously, pistol instruction is perfunctory at best, and is mainly concerned with not shooting yourself or your buddy, rather than proper shooting technique. I don't recall ever being told anything as "advanced" as eye technique on an Army pistol range. Hell, I once watched a senior NCO fail the pistol qual seven times in a row and none of the "instructors" even asked if he needed help.
> 
> They do drill into your head the need to shoot with both eyes with the Aimpoint, but that's about it.


I was in the MP's so we had to qualify in AIT then we went to the range 4 times a year. When I was a K-9 puppy pusher had to take them to the range every two months. I remember learning how to open glass Beer bottles with then so they had two functions.


----------



## Mike Barham

spacedoggy said:


> I was in the MP's so we had to qualify in AIT then we went to the range 4 times a year. When I was a K-9 puppy pusher had to take them to the range every two months. I remember learning how to open glass Beer bottles with then so they had two functions.


Gotcha. The infantry has, ummmmmmm, a lesser regard for pistols.


----------



## khellandros66

Both open, closing one IMO creates a blind spot where you are now vulnerable to attack, unless you are 200+ yards away witha rifle and scope.

Even if you are not as accurate you are less likely to be flanked by any additional attackers.

~Bobby


----------



## Guest

I don't really have a dominant eye so I didn't vote. Sometimes the right eye (I'm right handed) and other times the left eye. It may be fairly consistent or switch sporatically. For rifle and handgun I close my left eye. For shotgun I put a small piece of scotch tape on the left lense of my eye glasses to force the right eye to dominate. I never really realized I had a problem until I started skeet shooting at 58. I always just closed my left eye.


----------



## SemoShooter

Both eyes open with pistols. I don't think you should give up your peripheral vision, it's just a bad idea. If you train at the range with one eye closed you may do the same in a real encounter. I always try to practice or train with what will help keep me alive in a real situation.


----------



## .357mag1

I can't even begin to understand how you can use 2 eyes to shoot a pistol with iron sites

I guess I'm too new at this. I always use my right eye


----------



## PanaDP

Both eyes open with everything. Even long range rifle with a scope. I also operate a video or film camera with my off-eye open. 

It's a good thing to learn in both cases. It means you can keep doing what you do while also not running into walls or losing track of a flying clay, depending on which application you're talking.

While we're on it, how many of the people who shoot with both eyes are right handed and right eye dominant (or left handed, left eye)? Most people I know who operate a camera with only one eye are cross-eye dominant.


----------



## Mike Barham

PanaDP said:


> While we're on it, how many of the people who shoot with both eyes are right handed and right eye dominant (or left handed, left eye)?


I'm right handed and strongly right eye dominant.


----------



## SemoShooter

I'm right hand and right eye dominant.


----------



## cupsz71

I'm left eye dominant but shoot pistol right handed. I use mainly 2 eyes, although I find "dimming" my right eye helps.
ON THE SIDE - As anyone notice if wearing prescription glasses (near-sighted) affects ones focus between rear/front/target? Not sure if it's just me, but wow can I get headaches.:?


----------



## 69Roadrunner

Left eye dominant and right-handed, but shoot with both eyes open and sight with my right eye. I shoot iron and scoped rifles the same way. Its not hard to train yourself to ignore the non-shooting eye and it helps to have a full field of view that both open eyes provide.


----------



## Mike Barham

cupsz71 said:


> ON THE SIDE - As anyone notice if wearing prescription glasses (near-sighted) affects ones focus between rear/front/target? Not sure if it's just me, but wow can I get headaches.:?


Glasses for distance vision are typically made so that the optical center of the lens is directly in front of your pupils when you are looking at a distant object. However, when you look at a near object like your front sight, your pupils actually come closer together, typically by about 3mm. Now you are not looking through the optical center of the lens, but your eyes will still _want_ to look through the optical center. So your eyes, in essence, have to work harder at looking at the front sight. The more powerful your prescription, the more this effect will be magnified, sometimes leading to headaches unless you have excellent "visual accommodation."

You might consider having some specialty shooting glasses made, with the correct PD (pupillary distance) and possibly slightly different prescription for focusing on an intermediate object (like a front sight). It might fix your problem. Talk to your eye doc.


----------



## Jaketips42

I shoot both eyes, but kind of squint my left eye. I use the right.


----------



## hopper810

i used to shoot with left eye closed but lately trying to keep both open,i use a reddot on my .22 and seems like i do better with both open.


----------



## Snowman

I close both eyes and use sound reflection. Like a bat.


----------



## TOF

Snowman has the right idea. Fire one and listen for echos. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

I have found as I get older it becomes a bit harder to use both eyes for shooting revolver or pistol two handed. Shooting one handed, which I am pretty good at left or right, I can use the eye on the side in use at the time. When holding two handed they both want to take over so I end up with double vision when trying to aim precisely. In combat style shooting (reasonably close timed shooting at COM) I simply trust my subconcious to make the right decision and it normaly does. I do however see the front sight.

Shooting a recurve bow at pie plates for a number of years out to 100 yards without sights (Instinctive) taught me to trust the subconcious which is probably helping as my vision deteriorates with age.


:smt1099


----------



## Snowman

TOF said:


> Shooting a recurve bow at pie plates for a number of years out to 100 yards without sights (Instinctive) ...


rayer:

Impressive! I estimate that my max range is 50 yards or so and that's with a compound. However, I can presently shoot my bow much more accurately than my handguns at any distance.


----------



## bruce333

> I shoot with one eye
> I shoot with two eyes


I couldn't answer...I do all my shooting with a gun.


----------



## Liko81

Iron sights, red dots etc. = two eyes. Scope = one. That generally means I'm shooting pistol with both eyes open, rifle with only one. I'm cross-eye dominant which is actually a blessing for pistol as the other sight picture is high and left, easy to ignore.


----------



## Guest

Todd said:


> I close my eyes, pull the trigger, and hope to hit the target. Isn't that what you're supposed to do?


No, no close your eyes and yank on the trigger. You have to let the gun know who's boss.

I don't have a dominate eye so I usually close my left eye unless I'm shooting shotgun then a small piece of tape in the right spot on the left lense of my eyeglasses lets the right eye take over.


----------



## sam59

*Two Eyes*

I always practice with two eyes open and it has started to become second nature.


----------



## JeffWard

Mike Barham: Military Armoror, Galco Man of all Hats, Ophthalmologist...

Calculate proper moon-sling-shot trajectories for Mars missions on the weekends Mike? How about reviewing classical music? Restoring old cars?

Mike, I need to fly to Phoenix for a beer when you get home.


----------



## soldierboy029

When doing fast tactical shooting that is up close I will shoot with both eyes open when distances increase and my only concern is precision then I use one.


----------



## spacedoggy

soldierboy029 said:


> When doing fast tactical shooting that is up close I will shoot with both eyes open when distances increase and my only concern is precision then I use one.


At what distance do you use one eye for precision? I've been trying different technique.


----------



## Shipwreck

I used to shoot with 2 eyes open - but have gone back to 1. I took a break from shooting form about 1999 to 2002, and seem to have lost the skill a bit. However, I always found this technique easiest with a 1911. With other guns, I usually closed 1 eye, as I do now.


----------



## drummin man 627

I'm right handed, left eye dominant. I have been squinting my right eye to aquire the sights, then open the right eye to shoot with both eyes open.
I've also just recently starting shooting with my off hand. It seems I aquire just a fast, although my groups aren't nearly as good...... workin' on it, though.
I'm only shooting at 7 and 10 yards at a plain piece of computer paper for these exercises.


----------



## mvslay

I've been working on using both eyes for pistols. I've also been fighting the point shooting tendancy. I can produce hits faster, but # of A's definately decreases.

If I'm trying to shoot at a small target at more than 10yds I'll close my left.

For attempting to shoot one ragged hole I go for one eye.

Also weak hand I go for one eye. It seems to help me concentrate on trigger pull not disturbing my sight picture. In the future I should just develop better weak hand skill.

Rifle: I shoot right eye only.

When I get the aimpoint for my RRA M4orgery I'll begin working on 2 eyed rifle shooting. This will be sometime away.

Shotguns: Right eye only. I should probably change this also.


----------



## Mike Barham

mvslay said:


> When I get the aimpoint for my RRA M4orgery I'll begin working on 2 eyed rifle shooting. This will be sometime away.


A training technique for that is to leave the front lens cap on the Aimpoint while shooting at CQB distances. The right eye sees the dot, the left sees the target, and the brain combines the two images.


----------



## Shipwreck

Mike Barham said:


> A training technique for that is to leave the front lens cap on the Aimpoint while shooting at CQB distances. The right eye sees the dot, the left sees the target, and the brain combines the two images.


That is pretty kewl...


----------



## Mike Barham

Shipwreck said:


> That is pretty kewl...


Yeah, it's pretty slick and works surprisingly well. It also makes the magnified ACOGs work for CQB. Right eye sees the illuminated chevron, left eye the target, and BAM! Good for fast, close range shooting even with a magnified optic.

I guess I shouldn't be surprised, since the old Armson OEGs (Occluded Eye Gunsights) used this very concept, and the one I tried back in the Dark Ages worked well.


----------



## kimber.45

I PICKED ONE EYE WHICH IS MY LEFT BUT I'M RETRAINING SO I CAN SHOOT PISTOL WITH BOTH EYES OPEN AND NOT ONE EYE OPEN 
:smt071


----------



## RoadRnnr69

I shoot with my left eye open. I am right handed but my left is dominent, that makes a rifle a treat to shoot!!!!!
I am trying to do more with both eyes open.


----------



## stormbringerr

i shoot with my psychic minds eye:smt048:smt119:smt120


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

I close my eyes, spin around three times, and pray for hit. Lol, it depends on the lighting. If my front sight is brightly illuminated, I can get away with both eyes open. If it's not, usually one eye open with the other at least squinted. I'm extremely right-eye dominant so getting the left/rights mixed up isn't an issue.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*One eye yes, two eyes yes, but three...no*

I answered "one eye" to the poll, but the truth is that I *should* be using both eyes when shooting a pistol, and sometimes I do remember to.
When I teach or coach pistol shooting, I teach the student to use both eyes whenever possible.
I've thought of studying Buddhism, because the Buddhist's contemplative third eye might come in handy some day.:anim_lol:


----------



## babs

Interesting topic for the newb here, as I've never had any formal training... 

I do know I'm strongly left eye dominant, right handed, lasik (best $3600 I ever spent) 20/15 with both eyes.. eh maybe not quite 20/20 with left eye (my right is better)... 

So I'm sure I'm both eyes open to acquire and right eye only for rifle and scope..

However, guessing.. I'm thinking it would be more proper to go ahead and acquire left eye naturally though right handed with a pistol, both eyes open, as it would be without thinking in a "ready to drop someone" situation.. So I guess (please correctly if wrong) that I should probably learn and train with my quickest sight acquisition with my dominant left-eye. ???


----------



## Mike Barham

*Babs*, it's no big deal to use the dominant left eye for sighting a pistol, even if right handed. You just shift the position of the gun a few degrees. I know several good pistol shooters who are cross-dominant.

Cross-dominance is a bigger problem with long guns, but can be resolved with the suggestions above.


----------



## 220combat

What is wrong with me??? Am I the only one that shoots in the direction of the noise?


----------



## Sig Al

Right eye open, left closed. Right is my dominant eye. Sometime I will try shooting with both eyes open. Just to see how it goes.


----------



## hawcer

Usually with one eye,but it depends on lighting....

Two eyes with a laser or dot scope.


----------



## Jackle1886

TOF said:


> Shooting one handed, which I am pretty good at left or right, I can use the eye on the side in use at the time. When holding two handed they both want to take over so I end up with double vision when trying to aim precisely.
> 
> :smt1099


I have the double vision problem. At the local gun store we determined I am left handed left eye dominant. But it's a VERY small left eye dominant. I wear contacts, and when both eyes are open, I end up seeing two rear sight apertures. Any suggestions or help? I have tried to pull one in but can't seem to.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The Maharishi told me always to do things with my third eye open.

Ommmmmm...

:anim_lol:


----------



## Anarius

I always shoot both eyes open, only exception is on an M16 with Iron sights, I scan with both eyes but fire with my left closed...just gives me a more consistent sight picture.

Oh, and some high mag (12x+) scope I close the left.


----------



## JeffWard

With the switch to tritium sights... Both eyes work MUCH better...

Practice practice practice!!!

Two eyes open in a life of death situation is imperative. You have to take in as much info as possible to keep you and those around you safe, and STILL shoot with extreme accuracy.

Practice for how you my have to shoot. In a home defense situation, which is what most of us own a gun for, it will be low ready, lift, shoot.

Two eyes open can save your life, and your loved ones.

JW


----------



## Teuthis

*Eyes*

One eye for aiming and the other for keeping an "eye" on everything else.


----------



## godsdaddy

I shoot handguns and CQB (sub guns, shotguns, carbines) with both eyes open. On rare (very rare) occasion, I'll close the left for a long shot with open sights or a scope on a long barreled revolver or Contender (hunting scenario). 

I fire most rifles with one eye closed unless it is CQB. This includes scoped and iron sights, as well as my service weapon for anything beyond 150m. Old habits die hard I guess, but it works for me. 

I'm right handed/right eye dominant but an eye inury in college (since fixed with lasik) allowed me to work with my left eye so much that now I can switch back and forth without flinching. I've trained enough on weak side (left in my case) firing to get pretty close to the same speed and accuracy I can strong side, but there is still a significant mental hurdle there that I continue to work on wearing down. (besides, it really sucks shooting an M4 left handed with no deflector  ) 

Interesting topic that keeps getting brought up about AimPoints and other red dot sights being made to fire with both eyes open. I believe the principal behind it is called the "Bindon Aiming Concept" (BAC), and it allows the firer to simply place an aiming point on target (once it is zeroed) with no regards to the actual sight picture. Apparently it is applied to every optic the military currently uses outside of sniper weapons systems. At least that's what the Trijicon rep told us when he came out to the unit to see if we'd "field test" their new Rifle Combat Optic, which is just a TA-31 ACOG with a Doctor mini-holosight strapped on top for CQB. I really like it... and had to talk him out of an extra Dr. sight to slap on my m4orgery (stealing that one... good term!) when I get home.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I voted "I shoot with two eyes." My right eye is squinted (i'm left eye dominant), but it's not closed so I consider that two eyes open. I can still see out of my right eye, but it's not completely open.

-Jeff-


----------



## zhurdan

Wait, your supposed to have your eyes open when you shoot?



I shoot with both eyes open. I've gotten to the point where I can do it with scoped rifles as well. 


Zhur


----------



## Marcus99

I've always shot with just one eye open because that's the way I've been taught, but I was actually thinking about it the other day and I realized that it would probably be better to become sufficient to shoot with both eye's open, especially in a real-life scenario should I ever have to draw my sidearm.


----------



## Natureboypkr

When I point shoot= Both eyes open
Aming= One or two eyes open (depends)
Defensive situation= Whatever instinct takes over


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Pistols I shoot with both eyes open. I had to make an effort to do it at first but it's all auto pilot now. I also shoot both left and right handed depending what I'm shooting and how far away the target is. Same for rifles unless it's a scoped rifle and I'm slinging long distance. I'm left handed so it just made sense to learn to do it right handed too being most all firearms are made for right handed shooters.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Both depending on what I am shooting and the weather or time of day.:smt1099


----------



## toolboxluis

i can not do both eyes open so mostly right but if i get tired i use my left


----------



## LoneWolf

I think it truly depends on the situation...


----------



## ofckwill

:smt023 as a ret usmc now ga state ofc and inst i always shoot with both open and i don't miss.


----------



## kevinsmith1

.357mag1 said:


> I can't even begin to understand how you can use 2 eyes to shoot a pistol with iron sites
> 
> I guess I'm too new at this. I always use my right eye


+1 on that for me. i have tried to use both but the sights and target all become a blur. my other problem is i am right handed and left eyed. after reading this though i will go back and try again. it seems like a lot of guys use both for pistols.


----------



## babs

Well after a good bit of months now with my 1st, I can say I line up dominant left, shooting right handed, STILL.. And it doesn't bother me as my left eye acquires and I know it's going to. Both eyes always open.. I'm sure I'm never gonna be shutting an eye if I'm jacked up on adrenaline about to pop a perp during a home invasion.

Now if I could get some trigger time with some good professional instruction that'd be cool. :mrgreen: Walked into range with a concealed carry class and it was cool getting to see them do draw drills with the pro.


----------



## buck32

Rifle, shotgun and pistol are shot with both eyes open. Archery I have to close the left eye otherwise I am off target. Can't figure this one out but it works!


----------



## GR8GIFT

It depends. Normally target shooting iron sights one eye. Sometimes I use both eyes not normally though.


----------



## Atroxus

*2 eyes? How?*

After reading the posts in this threat I can see how 2 eyes would be better than one. I always have shot with one eye open though. The other day I went shooting and tried sighting with both eyes open though, and could not bring my sights and the target into focus at all. Anyone have any pointers on how to learn to use both eyes?


----------



## SuckLead

I share the double vision issue with a few others in here. And it does make shooting real hard. 

I'm right handed, left eye dominante, but my right eye is so weak I can't get it trained on the sights correctly. I can usually pull it off if I must.

It makes shooting my rifles a real joy. I can't seat the rifles correctly on my left side, I don't know why, I just cannot accomplish it although I always try. But my right eye won't see the target. I end up with two front sights on the K31 and no target. It's gotten somewhat better with my glasses, but not much. I'm down to one front sight and a slight idea of where the target is. I've gotten real good at memorizing the target before putting it out then doing my math in my head to get the bullet in the center at any distance. Handguns are easier because I can see the target closer up. But with rifles, going for distance, after about 50 yards it gets tough.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Atroxus said:


> After reading the posts in this threat I can see how 2 eyes would be better than one. I always have shot with one eye open though. The other day I went shooting and tried sighting with both eyes open though, and could not bring my sights and the target into focus at all. Anyone have any pointers on how to learn to use both eyes?


Practice, practice, practice.

The target shouldn't be in focus.

-Jeff-


----------



## Atroxus

BeefyBeefo said:


> Practice, practice, practice.
> 
> The target shouldn't be in focus.
> 
> -Jeff-


Really? Should it be so out of focus though that you are not sure what part of the target you are aiming at though?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Atroxus said:


> Really? Should it be so out of focus though that you are not sure what part of the target you are aiming at though?


You should have a clear front sight, which is in focus, over a blurry target.

Have you taken any pistol courses? That might help as well.

-Jeff-


----------



## zhurdan

I think what they are getting at is that you should already know what your target is.... so if it's a little out of focus... you know where you are pasting your front sight. For instance... if you are shooting at a 10" black circle at 15 yards, you pretty much put the front sight in the middle of the target and squeeze the trigger until it goes BANG. 

Same goes for self defense situations. If you are unfortunate enough to encounter a "shoot" situation, then identify your adversary and put the front sight in the middle of them and squeeze the trigger until it goes BANG BANG BANG.

The whole concept of "sharp over fuzzy" is based on "shooting small". Once you know your target is massively larger than the projectile, it's easy to imagine that the sight will cover whatever you want to hit at short (combat) distances. Think about it, even with a .45 caliber slug, how many orders of magnitude do you need to miss a human size target? Front sight clear over the fuzzy target = HIT. Combat shooting is more about form and timing than it is about the 1, 2, 3's of target shooting. If you are looking to punch the 10 ring out at 50 feet, the concept is still similar, but you just focus more on breathing and trigger discipline.

Zhur


----------



## Atroxus

zhurdan said:


> I think what they are getting at is that you should already know what your target is.... so if it's a little out of focus... you know where you are pasting your front sight. For instance... if you are shooting at a 10" black circle at 15 yards, you pretty much put the front sight in the middle of the target and squeeze the trigger until it goes BANG.
> 
> Same goes for self defense situations. If you are unfortunate enough to encounter a "shoot" situation, then identify your adversary and put the front sight in the middle of them and squeeze the trigger until it goes BANG BANG BANG.
> 
> The whole concept of "sharp over fuzzy" is based on "shooting small". Once you know your target is massively larger than the projectile, it's easy to imagine that the sight will cover whatever you want to hit at short (combat) distances. Think about it, even with a .45 caliber slug, how many orders of magnitude do you need to miss a human size target? Front sight clear over the fuzzy target = HIT. Combat shooting is more about form and timing than it is about the 1, 2, 3's of target shooting. If you are looking to punch the 10 ring out at 50 feet, the concept is still similar, but you just focus more on breathing and trigger discipline.
> 
> Zhur


Ya, when I sight one-eyed my front sight is my point of focus and the target is "fuzzy". When I try to shoot with both eyes open I can't bring the front sight into focus, and can't even really see the target at all.


----------



## tmayn14

i've always shot with one eye open, but after reading some of this i'm going to try both eyes open next time i go to the range.


----------



## zhurdan

Atroxus said:


> Ya, when I sight one-eyed my front sight is my point of focus and the target is "fuzzy". When I try to shoot with both eyes open I can't bring the front sight into focus, and can't even really see the target at all.


Personally, I found that rotating my head to the right about 1/8 a turn if you are right handed helps to clean up the "two eyes" situation. I have a bit of a fuzzy eye in my left eye, and it helps to turn my head just a little when keeping both eyes open. Does it really do anything other than make me think it works... I dunno. But there could be something to it when it comes to focal length and it works for me.

I can shoot scoped weapons fine with two eyes open without rotating my head at all, but my off eye (left) doesn't really see much until I start looking down range after the shot. It's a learned skill.. practice, practice, practice!!!! Once you get used to it, it becomes second nature... just like when you practice your draw from concealment over and over.

Zhur


----------



## nky1129

Excellent advice everyone! I'm new to handguns as well, and I've been wondering about the best way to use my eye/eyes. Can't wait to go to the range this afternoon and try some of these techniques.

Addition: Apparently I'm a little too excited, as I just spilled coffee all over myself and my desk at work. Oh well. Maybe I'll just leave early.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Keef.44

Mike Barham said:


> Yeah, it's pretty slick and works surprisingly well. It also makes the magnified ACOGs work for CQB. Right eye sees the illuminated chevron, left eye the target, and BAM! Good for fast, close range shooting even with a magnified optic.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised, since the old Armson OEGs (Occluded Eye Gunsights) used this very concept, and the one I tried back in the Dark Ages worked well.


I'll be trying this once I get my scope mounted on my pistol. Thanks, many good tips.

Old eyes have me frustrated.

It's either focus on the front sight or the target. As long as the target is at least 3"-4" dia at 25yards and being a black spot on white I do pretty good. That's focusing with one eye. 
I figure a scope is my only answer after trying several visual adjustments.


----------



## AllAmerican

I use both since for self defense shooting Im gathering a sight picture and then focusing only on the front sight.

Hitting the K5 in a self defense practice situation isnt that hard even with both eyes closed. Its when the adrenaline flows.....


----------



## shooter686

:numbchuck: I SHOOT MY SHOTGUN WITH TWO EYES OPEN :numbchuck:

have been trying to do the same thing with pistols to no effect...

I find it easier to aim with one eye closed for handguns! :mrgreen:


----------



## Slowfire

Originally when I started Bullseye competition, I used one eye. Then a more experienced shooter introduced me to the eye patch that clipped onto my shooting glasses and everything just went from there. I even shoot my scoped rifles with both eyes open.


----------



## Keef.44

Slowfire said:


> Originally when I started Bullseye competition, I used one eye. Then a more experienced shooter introduced me to the eye patch that clipped onto my shooting glasses and everything just went from there. I even shoot my scoped rifles with both eyes open.


Was the patch used as a training aid for your other eye?
Over time you removed the patch I assume.


----------



## proguy

I have found it very hard to get away from closing one eye. How long do you think I should stick to both eyes open?


----------



## banjar

I shoot with my left eye closed by habit. trying to learn with both eyes but the habit kicks in and catch myself closing my left eye. Thinking of getting a laser sight but can't decide what handgun and what mfg.


----------



## Slowfire

Keef.44 said:


> Was the patch used as a training aid for your other eye?
> Over time you removed the patch I assume.


Not really, the old marine master sgt who brought me into Bullseye shooting told me that it wouldn't strain my dominant eye as much if I used the patch. One day at the range for practice, I forgot the patch and just shot with both eyes open (concertrating on the front sight is still concentrating on the front sight). I found that if I squinted whenever I wanted to close my left eye, my dominat eye took over. Once the sight picture was reacquired I would un-squint. Eventually I was able to go both eyes without actually thinking about it. It was also a boon when I eventually tried IPSC.


----------



## extreme45

I have ALWAYS shot w/one eye, even when I was 10 y/o and shooting Jr. NRA smallbore competitions. I shoot multiple rounds of trap and try as I might I can never shoot w/both eyes open. Glad to see I am in the majority for once!:smt023.


----------



## 2rott

90% of my shooting is instinctive. Close range with both eyes open. I close one eye when I'm playing & using the sights.


----------



## Tombstone17

You should try shooting with a Senior Chief hanging over you shoulder and letting you know how much you flinch or blink or shoot like a Pansy


----------



## DaltonGang

One eye. Right handed left eye dominate, and just can't get the hang of lefthanded shooting..


----------



## twolfe84

I shoot with both eyes open


----------



## Pistolero

I know we're supposed to shoot with bot eyes open but I struggle keeping it tight when using two eyes. I have practiced this skill some and I'm better than I was but I still, under stress, will close one eye when pulling a sight-level shot.


----------



## macgulley

I usually close one eye but I read that it's better to keep both open so I'm trying. When I do keep them both open, I seem to shoot just as well. It does take concentration, though.


----------



## clanger

I always shoot out both eyes. 









































That way the threat can't identify me...... if he lives. 

:smt033


----------



## Chesty21

Both eyes open, If you shoot with one eye closed your asking to be ambushed.


----------



## Dingo

I tried both, but I prefer to shoot with two eyes


----------



## ECHOONE

Since I'm right handed I sight with my left eye with both eyes open,C.A.R.Techniqiue


----------



## Landor

Most of the time I shoot one eye but I can shoot two eyes open. I just need more practice. This is one of those bad habit situations. We or most new pistol shooter will start off one eye closed. Once we get our bearings and are a bit more experienced we need to break the habit of closing that one eye.


----------



## mikecu

Right eye.


----------



## Waffen

I don't shoot with my eyes. 




W


----------



## mikecu

*Eyes*

Went to the range today. I'm not consistant. Sometimes one eye is closed and somtimes it isn't.


----------



## jump15vc

one eye, i cant line the sights up and have no clue what im aiming at with 2 eyes, i need more practice


----------



## zhurdan

jump15vc said:


> one eye, i cant line the sights up and have no clue what im aiming at with 2 eyes, i need more practice


Sounds silly, but try turning your head ever so slightly to one side or the other. Focal points from eye to eye can be different with age. I've found that when I was younger, I could look straight on and see the sites with both eyes open just fine. As I've aged, I have to turn my head just a little to the right and bing bang boom, clear as a bell. (no, I don't wear corrective lenses)

When I shoot bullseye targets (.22) I have to really focus on doing this. When I'm shooting combat type shooting, it's easier to find the front site and fire.

Just something to try. Hope it helps.

Zhur


----------



## PT92MJ

I have always shot with one eye. I have tried a couple of times to keep both eyes open and really have a tough time focusing. I have heard it is better with two eyes so I am trying to get better at using both. When I go to the range next time I will try both methods and see which one serves me better.


----------



## clanger

zhurdan said:


> Sounds silly, but try turning your head ever so slightly to one side or the other.
> Just something to try. Hope it helps.
> 
> Zhur


Good suggestion- commonly used when 'blading', as in your body (or parts) is more bladed (angled) to the target.


----------



## falchunt

I use both eyes unless I am looking through a scope. Handguns are from a close enough range that I guess I feel comfortable without closing one eye. I also close my left eye if I am using open sights on a rifle from a good distance. Unless of course we are talking about first person shooters, then you keep both eyes open and just put the "+" on the target.


----------



## austin88

i usually use one eye...but hey that whole shoots at smells was pretty funny


----------



## MJP

left eye closed but will eventually keep it open once I get better at it.


----------



## dondavis3

I usually keep one eye closed for pistol & rifle - both open for shotgun.

:smt1099


----------



## TheReaper

I shoot a handgun with both eyes open.


----------



## sloopy312

*Eyes Wide Open*

Here is a neat way to practice using both eyes open to learn how to get on target quickly:

1. Determine which is your dominate eye. This is so you can check the accuracy of your "aim" after pointing.
2.Now point your finger[thumb down] at a spot [I say finger because you don't scare the heeby geebes out of someone at a restaurant ] like you'd be aiming your pistol with your gun hand.
3. Now close your non-dominate eye and see how close you are to the coffee spout or mark on the wall you "aimed" at.
4. You can do this hundreds of times a day and as you get better on aim you can speed up your getting on another target. This is my own method but it worked for me when I used to shoot.


----------



## The Reaper

WOW I'm guessing the way you figure out your Dominant eye is by pointing at an object then closing both eyes one at a time and see which is ACTUALLY pointing at the object?????

Cause I tried what Sloopy said and every single thing I point at it always ends up being my left eye that is on the "target."

I'm right handed and usually close my left eye to shoot. So I should be relying on my left eye more than my right then??? According to this test? Could this be why I'm always shooting a little left on 10 yard targets with a pistol?


----------



## VAMarine

Cross dominant shooting is a funny thing, I'm left eye dominant and right handed and I've noticed the following:

With pistols, I shoot more accurately using my left eye, but I've always been center when shooting with my right eye only, I just shoot tighter groups closing my left eye.

With pistols, I can get good two eyes open sight picture by indexing my chin on my right shoulder and score good quick hits and maintain more peripheral vision than shooting with one eye open and one eye closed. Some like to cant the gun to the left at around a 45 degree angle (plus or minus) and have good results, but I didn't like the way the gun handled during recoil in that position.

With rifles I've always shot right eyed only and managed to qualify mid to high expert multiple times while in the Marines, that's shooting with iron sights out to 500 yards and scoring hits on man size targets, shooting at 300 yards and 200 yards. It's not that big a deal being cross dominant with *rifles *if you're using iron sights. Some issues start up when you being using 1X optics, I can NOT get a good sight picture (proper sight alignment applied to the target) with an Aimpoint or EOTECH unless I close my left eye. Again canting the firearm will probably help, but I haven't really tried it with an optic equipped rifle. So with rifles I will shoot right eye only.

As a cross dominant shooter, if you are going to shoot trap or skeet using your strong hand, you're screwed. You need to shoot the shotgun with whatever hand matches to your eye. You can probably learn to do it with the other hand, but it's going to be a pain in the rear.

Back to pistols as this is the _HANDGUN forum..._

There are many different schools of thought on cross dominance, I've been looking into this for a couple years and reading what others have to say on this matter and I've seen the following arguments.

*1: You should shoot with both eyes open for the improved peripheral vision.*
*
That only works if you can actually see your sights with both eyes open, unless your point shooting you need to see your sights to make hits. Not to mention that in times of mass adrenaline, we have the tenancy to go into tunnel vision and that improved vision of having two eyes open may not matter at all.

2: You should shoot with whatever hand corresponds to your dominant eye.

I don't know about everyone else, but my left hand is damn near useless. But here are two more points, one for and one against the above statement.

A: Using your off hand that corresponds to your dominant eye will leave your strong hand available for negotiating obstacles and your mag changes may be faster.

B: If you've been shooting with your hand that doesn't match your dominant eye, it's going to take a lot of practice getting used to drawing, aiming, and firing with the same precision* that you get with your dominant hand.

3: You should cant the gun closer to your dominant eye.

As noted above, guns are meant to recoil on a vertical plane, that's usually means that the gun is going to go with the front sight and travel at an arc. Canting the gun to get better sight picture is aligning the gun to hit you in the face and take your sights further off target while firing.

So here's the real deal from what I've tried and what I've learned from other instructors.

Use whatever method works for you and improve that method.

If you find that you get better hits and better performance using your right eye only, stick with it. If your left eye is dominant but you close it, your right eye is now dominant by lack of options.

If you want to shoot with two eyes open, adjust your head laterally until you find the right sight picture and practice alot with it until that position is where you naturally end up after drawing and presenting the gun on target. It's taken me almost two years but the practice is finally paying off and I'm getting that "instinctual muscle memory" sometimes I lapse and find myself closing my right eye but for the most part I'm doing OK.

If canting the gun works for you, use it.

You don't have to shoot the same for every ocassion. If I'm shooting a rimfire bulls eye competition where I'm not over working my left hand, I'll shoot left handed as that's where I get my most accuracy. If I'm shooting close up defensive stlye I use both eyes open, if the target is a little further out and smaller, I will close my right eye for the most accuracy while using my dominant hand as it gives my best overall performance under prolonged use.

There is no right or wrong way to shoot if the results you get with a given method work for you.

* Accuracy vs. Precision: Accuracy is doing somehting correctly, precision is doing something accurately a number of times in a row and acheiving the same result at the end of an action. I can shoot more accurately left handed, but as time goes on, my left arm wears out faster than my right and my accuracy is effected as a result of "the shakes". While shooting right handed, I acheive an acceptable level of accuracy and due to the greater strength of my right side, I get more precision, that is to say I can acheive the desired result (a good hit) more often while shooting right handed.
*


----------



## Sonny Boy

*Two Eyes*

I started shooting with one eye closed. I have read several articles relating to this matter and it is said that in times of stress, you will not be able to close one eye, due to the adrenalin rush and will have both eyes open This make sense.

Shooting with both eyes open, less fatigue to facial muscles and eye muscles, therefore, longer range time.

Therefore, it is recommended to train shooting with both eyes open. I have been shooting now for about six months with both eyes open and it does seem to get easier each time.

The only problem I have encountered is, when shooting with the weak hand, it is very hard to shoot with both eyes open, I cannot seem to get the sight right.


----------



## kujiin

I chose one eye. I'm a bit strange when it comes to handguns. I'm right eye dominant and left handed. So I turn my head slighty to the left when a shoot a handgun. Rifles, I shoot right handed anyway. 


Kujiin


----------



## tateb24

Some ex military showed me how to shoot with two eyes open.


----------



## Freedom1911

I shoot with both eyes open and let the dominant eye lead.
It took some getting use to doing it this way but now it is just the way I shoot.
It is said to give the shooter a better peripheral view of their surrounding as they are shooting.
They have a better chance in seeing a second or third attacker trying to sneak up on them where if they shoot with one eye open their field of vision is greatly reduced.

And it is true. Sight up with one eye and take notice of everything you can or cant see.
Then open the other eye and notice what you were missing. Remember when seconds count. And what you missed for the second it took the attacker to move in to your field of vision of the one open eye may be the second you needed to survive.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal

In the dark I switch eyes, so I can get off two shots before I'm blind and deaf. That's why practice rounds are so important.


----------



## Martywj

When I started out I was using just one eye, and then I read on one of the forums that you could do better accuracy using both eyes. It was true for me. I still find my self occasionally using just one eye so I really have to focus to use both. I am a old shooter that trying to learn new skills.


----------



## TripleTapWarrior

*One or Two?*

Hello All,

Normally, I take the eyes from the back of my head (watching my 6), and use them when I shoot.

Although on a safe range, teaching muscle memory, I have fired at target zones with both eyes closed... plink, plink, plink...

Shooting, while using the FORCE, or with my SMELLER (which sometimes needs realignment) doesn't always hit the mark...

Two eyes, watching all the action I can take in... That's for me...

Stay Safe, Train Safe

Dan - TripleTapWarrior


----------



## cougartex

Close left, right open.


----------



## VasSigmeister

I shot with one eye, but this is making me reconsider and try both eyes open...


----------



## Tucker

I did choose anything because my shooting depends on what my situation is -- if I am just plinking or target shooting, I shoot with one eye; but if I am practicing on my point shooting, I use two eyes... where do I vote? -- at the 3rd option of being blind and go with my smelly sense?

:smt082


----------



## sigsas68

i usually shoot with one eye, have tried using both but found im better with just one


----------



## brad.45

When I went for training before Iraq they said to squint one eye instead of totally closing it....I found this sort of annoying and just do one eye.


----------



## cmaki413

I've always shot with one eye. I've tried with two, and it just doesn't work for me. Something about it doesn't click.


----------



## ng00

I'm trying to teach myself with both open. but, at a class i took this past weekend, it turns out that i'm cross-eye dominant. very interesting. I'm a lefty and would naturally close my right eye. i can group well, but never really where i was looking to group. i worked on my breathing and anticipation, trigger pull....just couldn't figure it out. the instructor gave me a little test to help figure out what was going and it turns out that with both eyes open, I'm generally looking straight ahead with my right and NOT my left. after that, very nice, center mass groupings. whats interesting is I'm not actually cross-eyed. its apparently more prevalent in lefty's than right handed people.


----------



## R.Ph. 380

I shoot with one eye and 2 hands. That's the way my dad taught me 50 years ago and I can't break the habit.:mrgreen:


----------



## ScottChapin

I am right eye dominant, right handed and presbyopic. My left eye is closed just long enough to acquire the sight picture. Then I shoot with both eyes open and relaxed.


----------



## sig225

1 eye ... 2 thumbs foward.


----------



## Triple7

If I use both eyes and focus on my front sight....there are two targets!


----------



## Cat

Tucker said:


> I did choose anything because my shooting depends on what my situation is -- if I am just plinking or target shooting, I shoot with one eye; but if I am practicing on my point shooting, I use two eyes... where do I vote? -- at the 3rd option of being blind and go with my smelly sense?
> 
> :smt082


I like your pic Tucker. Cool Dog..


----------



## 60ratrod

i chose the smells, because it was there. but in all reality i always try to use both eyes. been shooting that way since i was a kid. i always use both eyes with iron, scope and what ever else kinda sight there is


----------



## Prin_C

As stated earlier by many posters, I try as much as possible to shoot with both eyes open. However, for precision shooting at distances of ten to 15 metres or more, I use one eye for pistol shooting.


----------



## flieger67

When I started shooting handguns in early 2010, the advice that I was given and was also reading was typically recommending to keep both eyes open and that's how I practiced.

However, last weekend, I took Rob Pincus' "Combat Focus Shooting" class and discovered that it's far easier for me to shoot with one eye closed for when more precision is needed but to shoot with both eyes open when shooting rapidly.


----------



## Gallows

I had always shot with one eye closed but the last few times that I was at the range I had both eyes open and found that I was more accurate.


----------



## andyman31

This thread got me thinking. I have always shot a pistol with one eye open, one closed. A few days ago I set a 10" square target 15 feet away and kept both eyes open. Holy crap, I can still hit the target! Last night I wanted to test this further, so I went into the hills, put a dozen or so orange clay targets scattered from 6' to 20' away from me on small, steep dirt hill, and unloaded a couple of full mags, (Rapidly!) I was surprised to see how many I hit and how close I was on the targets i did miss. I didn't try to acquire a site picture. I pulled up the gun to where I thought it should be and was almost always within inches if I did miss, even on the targets farther away. I always wanted to hit the the ten ring, but I never even thought about shooting like this. It was a fun EYE OPENING experience! Pardon the Pun!


----------



## andyman31

fart


----------



## andyman31

I just learned how to make an smiley face fart, cute.


----------



## draak

My original fire arm training was military training in 1954. They taught both eyes open for both rifle and hand gun. They claimed that the dominate eye would pick up the sights. It worked for me and have been shooting that way ever since.


----------



## Holly

If I have both eyes open, I see two targets.


----------



## Packard

I only see with my dominant eye when I shoot. It does not seem to matter if my weak eye is open or closed. Sometimes in the beginning of the session my weak eye will be closed but after a while both eyes are open. But either way I only seem to see with my right eye.

Strangely enough there are other dominant body parts. We have dominant/non-dominant hands, eyes, elbows, palms, feet, hips, etc. I don't know that any of this means anything however.


----------



## berettatoter

I could not vote due to lack of options. I shoot with 1 1/2 eyes. I know, sounds strange, but it works well for me.


----------

